# Frickin PPTP proxy FreeBSD 10



## donnex (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi, I need to to connect to a PPTP VPN from clients behind my FreeBSD 10 machine running PF with NAT.

I used to run Frickin as a PPTP proxy together with PF in FreeBSD 9 and that worked fine.
Since the upgrade to FreeBSD 10 Frickin seems to be broken.

Any ideas of others ways to fix this or how to get Frickin running in FreeBSD 10?


----------

